# >>> Escort RS TURBO - Show Car Detail - Zymol Vintage <<<



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

*PART 1 AND PART 2 COMPLETED*

Hi everyone, Thought i would share this detail i have been working on, It's a Series 2 Ford Escort RS Turbo that belongs to a good mate of mine who is a Ford RS crazy:lol:
About the car and the history, it was bought a 3 years ago in pretty good condition for its age at time but later after modding it a little my mate scott decided to fully re-build the car using new and used parts that meet to his high standards. the car was stripped ready for a full new paint job in Jet Black, once he built the car to spec it has covered about 3000 miles in 10 months and won a few trophys at show events.

With alot planned this summer the paintwork was not looking too good so i was set a challenge....how good can i really get solid jet black to look?

Full paint correction is needed and starting work on the paintwork proved to be the extremely soft in fact it was the softest paint i've ever worked on, making life very hard not to mark it even with any sort of contact but with endless machine polsihing to get the best finish possible, after 4 days of some of my best work i have completed the car today and it's now wearing a coat of my finest wax, Zymol Vintage.

























































































































































































































































*Part 2 *

Good and bad news today.....managed to wash the car 2bm, dried and starting cleaning a very clean interior:lol: re-dressed the vinyl and tyres and cleaned the windows.

the heavens opened up and stopped play and battery on my camera died so my mate scott done some with is (will add the later this week)

Onto the final results





















































































































































































All done and put away for a sunny day

Thanks to scott and everyone on here:thumb:

Dan


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice, Very nice! Reminds me of my old S2:thumb:


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)

unreal can't wait to see more the car is just perfect!


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Good job fella.

But why why why has the owner not sorted out that old header tank?
New one from Ford is only £15 and would finish that bay off a treat!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Very, very nice. Especialy liking the under bonnet shots.
Btw, get that bloody huge watch away from that gorgoeus paintwork :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

trackslag said:


> Good job fella.
> 
> But why why why has the owner not sorted out that old header tank?
> New one from Ford is only £15 and would finish that bay off a treat!


Lol, great work! Have to agree with the header tank, it stands out like a sore thumb! Looking forward to the next pics


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Beoootiful!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

WELL done great work :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Absolutely stunning car and very nice work . Looking at those pics has reminded me how much I loved my old black S2 . 
I always promised myself I would have another one day and I still have my old RS 4 spoke steering wheel on top of the wardrobe.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

looking good, would be nice to see some day light shots..

Your machine looks like it has seen some work durring its life ..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks very nice, but looks like you used a wool pad on the 3rd pic, I thought these were hard paints?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a very nice example


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice. Always had a soft spot for these. 

The black interior looks a bit shiney though, but the paintwork looks great.

Chris.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys, should have more later in the week from this beauty


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Old school =STILL COOL!!! Very nice


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

why on earth is your £2000 wax in a tupperware box?

Car looks nice, nice to see these old school motors looked after


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

That's stunning


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Craigius (Feb 16, 2010)

Really nice mate


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Lovely Gloss there fella...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

Mint! could do with a new water bottle thought!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

trackslag said:


> Good job fella.
> 
> But why why why has the owner not sorted out that old header tank?
> *New one from Ford is only £15* and would finish that bay off a treat!


You sure about that - on availability and price?

____________________

@ the OP: great work mate :thumb:, and yes the paint is super soft and very easily marked isn't it? Will be the same paint as on my black XR and I'm always saying on here what a nightmare it is to not accidentally keep inflicting marks on it, and people used to modern paint finishes probably don't appreciate that a lot of the time.

Looks lovely now though and and solid blacks of this era do come up a treat - despite being a pig to preserve in that state, even when wrapped in cotton wool (metaphorically speaking of course - I don't think cotton wool car covers have hit the UK yet lol!).

:thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Viper Scott had the same thoughts about availability tonight and said he would even pay £50 for one if he could, he has a stainless steel Baileys tank to go on but hasn't had the time just yet to make up a bracket, it will be sorted in time for the shows.

re. the paint, you have it the nail on the head mate...the up keep and effort just to keep nice is unreal lol. to have one thing such as a beautiful finish and have the upmost delicacy of touches is hard work to say the least, i myself deals day in day out with a soft sapphire black vxr and many other soft paints but solid jet black is a different league and to be honest i had a to kick myself after applying the wax by bare hand to the passenger door and it marked the paintwork so i had to IPA the full door back down and correct it again....no pain no gain as they say lol. 

following on to part 2 this week is going to plan, good news is scott is a very happy bunny after taking the car on a 180 mile trip to blackpool on the back of a trailer it has been to visit motorsport developments for some tuning work done with the fueling and a new map on it. she is a now running very well and safe. in all he's having a good time and the hard work is paying off.

As of tomorrow i should be giving the car a final full clean and dress up preparing it ready for some photos and videos.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Fresh


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it love it love it

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

STUNNING.Will have myself another one one day.:thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, I love these cars, I had a red one back in teh day, but nothing as nice as this one. Great job. :thumb:


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

stunning work Dan , bet your mate is over the moon with it . :thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. I have now added Part 2 to the first page, Hope you all like it


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Youtube video now added


----------



## Sharkyst (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet series 2 always liked 'em just gotta put up with my ST Mondy


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

memories.......used to keep my motorolla mr30 clipped to thet rare 4 spoke wheel while i was cruzzin wiv me puffy coat and baseball cap (backwards)

no leather recaros though mint...............:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Viper said:


> You sure about that - on availability and price?


It was when I last had a rst around 4yrs ago. Its worth asking at your local ford parts. I expect they have increased in price like everything they are for sale on ebay new though.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nice  one of theses, and an S1 are still on my list of cars to get


----------

